# Anyone with time on the Colnago ARTE 2.0



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi guys, my dad is looking at a new bike and likes the ARTE, I don't know much about it other than its aluminum and carbon. Anyone ride one or got any thoughts on it?

He is taking one for a test ride on Saturday, other bikes he is looking at is a Pinarello FP2 and Argon Krypton.

Cheers in advance,
Dougydee


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

dougydee said:


> Hi guys, my dad is looking at a new bike and likes the ARTE, I don't know much about it other than its aluminum and carbon. Anyone ride one or got any thoughts on it?
> 
> He is taking one for a test ride on Saturday, other bikes he is looking at is a Pinarello FP2 and Argon Krypton.
> 
> ...


I have 2 of them and use them as my race bikes. They have the exact same geometry as my Cristallo and they are set up exactly the same with Campy Record 10 speed. Even the bars, saddle, and seatpost are the same. The Arte rides pretty much like my carbon fiber Cristallo. It is somewhat harsh up front, but with the right wheelset it is very liveable. Plus, I don't ride with gloves. Now, with Zipp 404's and tires pumped to 150 psi, I can only live with it for 60 minutes, maybe 90 minutes. At the end of the day, I love it for what I use it for, and that is racing. It handles a lot better than my Bianchi FG Lite which I only use for road races nowadays with a ton of climbing in them. Otherwise, everything is on the Arte.

Here is a pic of me racing on the Arte.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

You should try dropping your pressure to 105psi. You'll find your self faster, and much more comfortable.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

mtbbmet said:


> You should try dropping your pressure to 105psi. You'll find your self faster, and much more comfortable.


That was back in 2007. Since then, I ride on 110 up front and 120 in the rear. Much nicer ride. Plus, the only thing I ride are tubulars. Well, I shouldn't say that, I have a pair of POS Campy Khamsin wheels on my bike at my in-laws, and whenever I ride them I remember why I prefer tubulars. When we drove down there in December, I threw the Eurus wheels in the back of the truck and then ended up getting too much work while I was down there to even go for a ride the week we were there. My MTB is also clinchers, but I barely ever ride that thing.


----------

